# Freiberufler werden (how-to)?



## trudix (28. März 2010)

Hi Leute ,

ich bin Student der Informatik und beende hoffentlich in 2 Monaten mein Studium.
Da ich dann ein paar Monate leerlauf habe , zum Master.. (bis August)
wollte ich die Zeit nutzen um ins Webdesignergeschäft einzusteigen.

Kurz gesagt : *Ich will Freiberuflicher Webdesigner werden.*
Ich habe mich grob informiert übers Internet, habe dennoch viele Fragen.

1. Gibts hier Freiberufler?
2. Wie erstelle ich Rechnungen ?
3. Wie viel darf/soll ich verlangen als Einsteiger ? (20 € die Stunde , zu viel ? )
4. Wie mache ich auf mich aufmerksam ?
5. Wo finde ich Kunden ?
6. Hat jemand gute Links für mich ? 

das wärs fürs erste


----------



## Spelmann (29. März 2010)

Überall in unserer schönen Republik gibt es Anlaufstellen für Existenzgründer. Dort kannst Du Dir Informationen zu Existenzgründungszuschüssen, zur Buchhaltung, Akquise und dergleichen mehr holen. Manche bieten dazu Wochenendseminare. Wirklich nachhaltig ist ein echtes Coaching. Solche Coachings werden je nach Region fast vollständig bezuschußt. Im günstigesten Falle sind solche Weiterbildungen in Gruppencoachings und nach der Gründung mir begleitendem Einzelcoaching aufgeschlüsselt.

Mal auf die Rasche Webdesigner werden ist nicht so einfach. Es sei denn Du bist ein echtes Wunderkind. Liefere gute Arbeit ab, und sei zuverlässig. Dann spricht sich das rum. Zu einer Unternehmerpersönlichkeit gehört vor allem das Interesse an Menschen. Denn die kommen zu Dir weil sie eine Lösung für ihr Problem suchen. Und sie sind nicht immer einfach. Weder die Probleme noch die Kunden

Google mal nach Existenzgründung in deiner Region. Bin mir sicher, da wird Dir geholfen.


----------



## vfl_freak (29. März 2010)

Moin,

da kann ich _Spelmann _nur beipflichten!
Existenzgründung und vor allem Existenzgründungsseminare sind eigentlich Pflichtveranstaltungen, da hier alle Fragen schnell und (meist) auch kompetent beantwort werden!

Ich habe das damals auch mal gemacht und sehr davon profitiert!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## trudix (29. März 2010)

Hmm..
vielleicht habt ihr mich falsch verstanden.

Im Grunde will ich ja keine eigene gmbh gründen.
Es geht mir nur darum eine eigene Seite zu haben, wo ich erreichbar bin (nichtmal ein eigenes Büro)
Die Domain hab ich schon.

Und _gelegentlich_ ein paar Aufträge zu bekommen um mein Taschengeld zu verbessern.
Will ja später mit dem Masterstudium weitermachen.
Mit Existenzgründung hat das wenig zutun


----------



## Spelmann (29. März 2010)

Aus Deinem ersten Eintrag entnehme ich:

Du willst werben
Kunden sollen zu Dir kommen
Du willst was für sie machen
Du möchtest eine Rechnung stellen

Besonders der letzte Punkt verweist auf einen gewerblichen Zweck. Damit bist Du dann Unternehmer. Auch wenn Du alleine am PC in der Küche Seiten bastelst.


----------



## vfl_freak (29. März 2010)

Moin,



trudix hat gesagt.:


> Und _gelegentlich_ ein paar Aufträge zu bekommen um mein Taschengeld zu verbessern.
> Will ja später mit dem Masterstudium weitermachen.
> Mit Existenzgründung hat das wenig zutun



Da steht es doch : "_*Taschengeld verbessern*_" --> Gewinnerzielungsabsicht ... ergo:  ein Gewerbe, das angemeldet werden muss!
Ich würde das FA hierbei nicht unterschätzen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Der freiberufler (29. März 2010)

Hallo!

Ich kenne einige gute Freiberufler Marktplätze. Du musst dich dabei nicht selbst um die Kundengewinnung kümmern, sondern musst dich nur dort anmelden und bekommst dann Aufträge zugeteilt von Privatleuten sowie Firmen. Gerad die IT-Branche wird zum Beispiel (berichte aus eigener Erfahrung) sehr häufig nachgefragt momentan. Ein guts Beispiel hierfür ist http://www.freelance-market.de! Ist ein relativ großer Markt mit mehreren Hundert Freiberuflern und Nachfragern. Klasse Abwicklung. Ich kann dadurch regelmäßig Aufträge gewinnen!

Webdesigner werden im Moment dort zwischen 40 und 50 € pro Stunde abgerechnet! Wäre also ein netter Nebenverdienst für dein Studium! Anmelden must du je nach Höhe des erwirtschafteten Betrags, wenn es aber unter einer bestimmten Grenze bleibt, so wie du es machen möchtest (nebenher, als Taschngeld) musst du lediglich die Kleinunternehmerregelung akzeptieren, must aber nichts versteuern und hast auch keinerlei weitee Nachteile.

Beste Grüße,

Frank


----------



## ZodiacXP (29. März 2010)

Hallo trudix,

arbeitest du mit PHP? Wenn ja, dann könnte dich unser aktuelles Projekt interessieren, mit dem sehr schnell WebAnwendungen gemacht werden sollen. Das wird dir später sicherlich helfen und auch wir können etwas Hilfe gebrauchen 

Hier ein kleiner Versuch mehr aus MVC heraus zu holen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV14fxlSRGA

btw: Das was du möchtest nennt sich Freelancer. So etwas kann man beim Fiskus anmelden und sofort loslegen.


----------



## jupodi (26. August 2010)

Hi, bist du schon weiter gekommen?

Etwas spät, aber ich sah hier ein paar unpräzise Antworten...

Gewinnabsicht hin oder her, Web-Designer sowie viele andere IT-Berufe gehören zu KATALOGÄHNLICHEN Berufen. D.h. kein Gewerbe, sondern Freiberufler, also Gewerbeanmeldung nicht erforderlich, keine Gewerbesteuer, kein IHK oder Handwerkskammer Beitrag, kein Aufsicht des Gewerbeamtes. Evtl. keine Berufsgenossenschaftspflich. Überhaupt weniger gesetztliche Verpflichtungen.
Von Umsatzsteuer kannst dich genauso wie ein Selstständiger als KLEINUNTERNEHMER befreien lassen, kannst dann nur keine Vorsteuer mehr ansetzen.
Sonst alles, bis auf die Überschrift der Anlage zur Einkommensteuer, genauso.

Du solltest noch zwischen Vollzeit und nebenberuflich unterscheiden (Stunden und Verdienstgrenzen beachten). Im zweiten Fall hast du keine Erhöhung der Krankenkasse, bei Bedarf bleibt Anspruch auf Arbeitslosen oder Elterngeld bestehen.

Schau noch die Brochure:
http://www.bochum.ihk.de/linebreak4/mod/netmedia_document/data/gruenderbuero_freiberufler.pdf

Viel Erfolg
IT-Ingenierin, Angestellte und nebenbruflich früher selbsttändige, jetzt Freiberuflerin

P.S. meine private Meinung:
später 20,- ganz ok, geht auch evtl. etwas mehr. Am Anfang 15,- ginge auch. Aber als Web-Designer arbeitet man viel mit Pauschalpreisen. Als Anfänger brauchst du vielleicht ewig, um alles zu erledigen, wirst aber immer schneller und wirtschaftlicher. Stundensätze kann man für Sonderleistungen zusätzlich zum Auftrag nehmen


----------



## Crious (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo 

Das mit den 20 Euro, das tönt vielmehr nach Nebenjob. Freiberufler müssen von Ihrem Verdienst leben und da braucht es mindestens 40 Euro die Stunde. Wenn du dich über die Preise im professionellen Webdesign Markt erkundigen willst, dann siehe bei www.website-kosten.com nach, was andere für ihre Arbeit verlangen.


----------



## newwarrior (20. November 2010)

Auch darfst du nicht vergessen, dass du von den 20 € auch noch die Steuern bezahlen musst, sowie Kranken und Sozialkassen.
Das wird lange nicht reichen.

Außerdem gibt es viele kleine Dinge die man beachten muss, wie Abschreibungen, Bilanzen, selbst wenn es kleine sind, wie man sie schreibt.
Wenn du kein kaufmännisches Know How hast, wo von ich einfach mal ausgehe, dann besuch einfach wirklich ein solches Seminar.
Oder du findest eine Firma, wo du einfach mal ein Praktikum machen kannst.


----------

